# Safely remove paint



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

Does anyone know how to safely remove krylon fusion paint from a lexan body without damaging the body.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

kybob said:


> Does anyone know how to safely remove krylon fusion paint from a lexan body without damaging the body.


How about listening to everyone else before you paint it w/ that fusion crap... it isnt meant for lexan... but now that you totally messed up your body, there isnt much that can save it..... just take some Denatured alcohol and clean it gently... sand the body down to roughen it, and clean it again w/ the dentaured alcohol!!

-Tone


----------



## stealth T4 (Apr 9, 2004)

nail polish remover!! i know its old but o well


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

The Acetone Will Cloud The Lexan Unless Its Acetone Free, Which Then It Probably Wont Work! Lol Capslock Is Stuck Sorry!


----------



## jck (Apr 5, 2005)

Paint the outside of the body in a camo pattern, works great to recycle messed up bodies.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

You can scrape it out with a hobby knife or Razor blade, and then lightly sand it and it will paint up pretty good again. For the time involved... it is worth it to buy another body and start again if you can.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

do what my friend did.. just painted the outside of the body  and made it into a basher... a non-shiney basher with tons of stickers for his lil brother.

hmm... i say if the overspray is that bad.. just buy a new body. 20$ aint all that bad


----------

